# New Spectrasonics Bob Moog Tribute Library!



## Daniel James (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey Guys,

EDIT: OFFICIAL AUDIO DEMOS ONLINE - http://www.spectrasonics.net/products/t ... -audio.php

It was mentioned in another post but I just thought I would make a clean post to point all your attentions to Spectrasonics new release!

Its a tribute library made for the Bob Moog foundation, with all the proceeds going to the cause.

http://www.spectrasonics.net/products/tribute/index.php

I'm downloading now, I hope to get a video online soon with some impressions :D

EDIT: Here is my brief overview video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FSHc-ij1io

Dan


----------



## madbulk (Mar 21, 2011)

Eh, How bad can it be? :lol: 

This was so automatic, I think I may have sprained something reaching for my wallet.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 21, 2011)

How coooool! 

Can`t wait to listen to!


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 21, 2011)

Agreed. Its the definition of the words: no brainer.

:D


----------



## EthanStoller (Mar 21, 2011)

+1 

I only got through the C's browsing the new patches before I felt compelled to post here. Amazing sounds, great variety. It is Spectrasonics, so I'm not surprised. Just eternally grateful and delighted.


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 21, 2011)

25minute long video incoming :D

Dan


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 21, 2011)

Come on, Daniel!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome Dan - Looking forward to it as always!

If I didn't just pick of DOW 2 yesterday I would totally be downloading this myself right now as well(though I am totally happy with it!!!).




Ryan :D


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 21, 2011)

OK, had a longer play - yes, of course it's fantastic. Oddly enough I wasn't too taken with the first lot of ARPs (alphabetically) but then they seemed to just get better and better until they were regularly mind-blowing. There's some great one shots and sound effects, especially keen on a few vintage 1979 soundsources from a mutlitracked Moog Modular that sound HUGE. Loads of fantastic distortion stuff (both stuff in the distortion folder and lurking elsewhere). Lots of rhythmic fun too - quite of a few of the Zimmer patches are evolving rhythms than change as you play different keys simultaneously. Loved the Jarre stuff, but as ever Diego's patches are just staggering.

It is indeed a no-brainer, but you knew that already. I don't want any other synths, it's as simple as that, but more Omni brilliance.... how can you say no?

And come on Daniel James.... you're listed in the credits, what did you do?!


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 21, 2011)

I could well imagine to work for Spectra Sonics as a sound programmer. What a cool company!

Congratulations, Eric and team!


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 21, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Mar 21 said:


> OK, had a longer play - yes, of course it's fantastic. Oddly enough I wasn't too taken with the first lot of ARPs (alphabetically) but then they seemed to just get better and better until they were regularly mind-blowing. There's some great one shots and sound effects, especially keen on a few vintage 1979 soundsources from a mutlitracked Moog Modular that sound HUGE. Loads of fantastic distortion stuff (both stuff in the distortion folder and lurking elsewhere). Lots of rhythmic fun too - quite of a few of the Zimmer patches are evolving rhythms than change as you play different keys simultaneously. Loved the Jarre stuff, but as ever Diego's patches are just staggering.
> 
> It is indeed a no-brainer, but you knew that already. I don't want any other synths, it's as simple as that, but more Omni brilliance.... how can you say no?
> 
> And come on Daniel James.... you're listed in the credits, what did you do?!



Haha type my name in Omni and see what comes up XD

Video Uploading :D

Dan


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 21, 2011)

Daniel James @ Mon Mar 21 said:


> Haha type my name in Omni and see what comes up



Now why didn't I think of that?!

Congrats on the gig, some great sounds there Daniel (and I'd expect nothing less!) Nice to be rubbing shoulders with Zimmer and Jarre...


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 21, 2011)

I keep refreshing this page to hear that 25 min demo.... 

Been listening to this while I wait: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3b2jw1rjBc


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is my little video overview, I hope you find it entertaining at least xD 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FSHc-ij1io

Dan


----------



## oxo (Mar 21, 2011)

great! big thx daniel!


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 21, 2011)

Cool stuff. Really liked the piano hybrid and the boys choir one.


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 21, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Mon Mar 21 said:


> Cool stuff. Really liked the piano hybrid and the boys choir one.



Haha like I say in the Vid, there is ALOT more to the library, I just couldnt show it all in the video...I thought it would be more useful to show some sounds in a context.

Dan


----------



## Justus (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, Daniel!


----------



## Treb (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the video, Daniel!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Mar 21, 2011)

Great work Daniel!

Looking forward to grabbing this library soon. Big congrats on your showcase too - well deserved!!

Ryan


----------



## Lloyd10 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Dan.

Good to see that Eric's rightly taken on some of your cool patches in this new library.

Well done man!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Daniel, just watched your latest vid. I'm slightly obsessed with the movie and soundtrack Run Lola Run - I think there are a few omni patches that deliberately reference this (in the new expansion there is Berlin Marathon, for example). However, your Breach and Clear is the closest I've heard with the formant filter... until I heard it in your video I didn't realise what that particular effect was. Great work as always!

Brian - great stuff. It make me think again that I have no real need for Evolve, Morphestra et al... Between Omni and Stylus that genre seems really easy to pull off, and the range and depth is fantastic - also it's probably less identifiable.


----------



## Blackster (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Daniel, 

many thanks for your great overview! After watching your video the next thing I did ... I hit the buy-button  ... you should write an invoice to Spectrasonics  ...


----------



## RMWSound (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for doing the vid Daniel. D/Ling now. Can't wait to dive into the new sound sources!

-RMW


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 22, 2011)

Cool sounds and also a cool marketing concept.

Daniel and Brian, thanks for sharing these first impressions!


----------



## dpasdernick (Mar 22, 2011)

I was thinking "oh, oh another bunch of Moog leads and basses" but then I watched Daniel's video. WOW! Omnisphere just keeps getting better and better. 

Kudos to Daniel for the great video and excellent, inspiring composition.

Eric, you are indeed a class act. The world is a better place with you in.

Darren


----------



## zvenx (Mar 22, 2011)

Daniel, as I watch this video I realise why I love your videos is not only the stuff I learn, the curiosity of seeing someone else's workflow........but your passion and enthusiasm for what you are doing comes through and I think more than anything else keeps me engaged and enjoying the videos.
thanks
rsp


----------



## zvenx (Mar 22, 2011)

btw, I have heard from credible sources that Bob didn't really care, but it is mogue, like vogue.
rsp


----------



## spectrum (Mar 22, 2011)

dpasdernick @ Tue Mar 22 said:


> I was thinking "oh, oh another bunch of Moog leads and basses" but then I watched Daniel's video. WOW! Omnisphere just keeps getting better and better.
> 
> Kudos to Daniel for the great video and excellent, inspiring composition.
> 
> Eric, you are indeed a class act. The world is a better place with you in.


Thanks! 

Yeah, check out the Danny Elfman Prepared Piano stuff....it's quite cool and very far from any typical "Moog" stuff. 

The whole idea is to celebrate the spirit of creativity and inventiveness that Dr. Moog started. That's what it's all about!


----------



## marcotronic (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your new video, Dan. I really appreciate that.

Very inspiring to try my own patches.

Marco


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 22, 2011)

Thats the best thing about Omni IMO. It gives you so many options to create :D

Dan


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 22, 2011)

I bought it and love it. Great add on. Keep 'em coming Eric! Would love an orchestral themed Omni expansion pack down the line. But for now, thanks kindly to you for this WONDERFUL Moog library. There are a ton of sounds I've added to my favourites list.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 22, 2011)

>8o OMG! The Zimmer Moog Drums!!! o=? _-) I will use these EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 23, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Mar 22 said:


> >8o OMG! The Zimmer Moog Drums!!! o=? _-) I will use these EVERYWHERE!



I think I shall be joining you on that front, they are also fun to mess with in the steam engine :D

Dan


----------



## marcotronic (Mar 23, 2011)

Another video, Dan?!!! "Dan messing with Zimmer Drums in the steam engine"?! 

Marco


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 23, 2011)

marcotronic @ Wed Mar 23 said:


> Another video, Dan?!!! "Dan messing with Zimmer Drums in the steam engine"?!
> 
> Marco



Perhaps some time after the 28th...I have a specific video in mind xD

Dan


----------



## dinerdog (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone else have first impressions of the sounds? I know there's too many to describe, but any feedback would be appreciated so I can click "buy" (which I'll do anyway).


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Mar 25, 2011)

go and get it 
you wont regret it!
The range of sounds is incredibly broad.
Everything from regular playable pads, lead and basses to otherwordly atmospheres and superinspiring grooves and arpeggios.
Many if not most of the patches are real songstarters as in you play them for a minute and boom there is an idea for a new track.
Best cure for writers block ever!
Inspiration in spades!
o/~ _-) o=? =o


----------



## dinerdog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you Hans, you are a mind reader. That's EXACTLY what I was looking for and wanted to hear.

Also congrats to you for your work on the library. =o


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks,
my contribution was rather humble to be honest but i nevertheless feel honored to be on board.
Seeing my name on the same page as some of my heroes like Eddie Jobson and Jan Hammer totally made my week!


----------



## Siggi Mueller (Mar 27, 2011)

go and get it! Great patches. They are really inspiring. Finest programming from our "Masters". I only wish i had more time to explore the omnisphere in detail...

Great work Eric, as always 

Siggi


----------



## Polarity (Mar 27, 2011)

oxo @ Sat 26 Mar said:


> for the people that still want to hear some sounds, here's a small example i have made. all sounds come from the moog tribute library, only additional drums at 1:19
> 
> http://www.box.net/shared/euaq981zvm



I don't like all the sounds in this track, but some are really very very good and fat! :D
I believe I will force me to buy this expansion.


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 27, 2011)

Audio demo day tomorrow, I am pretty sure anyone who was on the fence will be well and truly roped in :D

Dan


----------



## Lunatique (Mar 28, 2011)

How is it possible that you got Sakamoto Ryuichi to do it too? That is just insaaaaaane.


----------



## spectrum (Mar 28, 2011)

Sakamoto was instantly on-board when we asked him. A great artist and a kind man.


----------



## spectrum (Mar 28, 2011)

Great news....the Audio Demos are posted at last! 38 demos! 

http://bit.ly/ent6hV

You'll find some great tracks by some familiar VI Control regulars.

Everyone really outdid themselves. 8) :D 

Cheers and Enjoy all the music. 

spectrum


----------



## Polarity (Mar 29, 2011)

Some sounds of this library are awesome.
Well done to all! 

I saw there are sounds by Crystal Method: by chance is there also the one they used in the main titles track for the tv show "Bones"?


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 29, 2011)

Some fine demos with some cool sounds.


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 29, 2011)

Eh. I didn't really like any of them to be honest. Sounds similar to what is already in Omni, or can be manipulated in Omni. IMO.


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 29, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Tue Mar 29 said:


> Eh. I didn't really like any of them to be honest. Sounds similar to what is already in Omni, or can be manipulated in Omni. IMO.



Wow really? I know I might sound biased cause I did 2 of the demos but I think some of the other ones are amazing! Your entitled to your opinion of course but I really think the additions in the Moog library are def not filler!

Dan


----------



## spectrum (Mar 29, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Tue Mar 29 said:


> Eh. I didn't really like any of them to be honest.


Geez! Seriously 38 demos and nothing to like.....yiikes! :roll: 

I'll be quite honest with you too and respond by saying that your post is one of the most jaded and cynical responses I've ever seen on VI Control. :shock: 

It's actually pretty rude too....after all, you know that many of the creators are here on this forum and will read what you post. I've always liked VI Control a bit better than other forums, because it's smaller and I always thought there was a little more mutual professional respect here...but perhaps that's changing now.

Why the negativity?

I think such a negative reaction is unwarranted - especially considering the entire project (739 Patches, 407 Soundsources, 45 respected artists and 38 demo creators) all donated their amazing creativity and time entirely for a really wonderful cause and received no compensation at all.

Even without the charity aspect, I'm extremely proud of what we have accomplished here creatively. As every single person has said who bought it....it's an excellent, useful and inspiring library. 

spectrum


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 29, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Tue Mar 29 said:


> Eh. I didn't really like any of them to be honest. Sounds similar to what is already in Omni, or can be manipulated in Omni. IMO.



You probably dislike moogs then...


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 29, 2011)

First of all.

In life, people are going to get negative responses. I've got them before and yeah it's things you don't want to hear, but it's not that when someone says they don't like somthing that it means they are just having a go at anyone. It doesn't really mean they are trying to be negative and it also doesn't define that the certain product, song, clothes, hair, games, ect is crap. Not everyone is going to like the same thing. What I heard from the demos is sounds that I just didn't really like. How is that being rude, Eric? Just because everyone says they've liked it, doesn't mean that there isn't someone out there with different tastes. 

Professionals and famous composers or not, I still am entitled to my opinion and my tastes. If I don't like the demos, then I don't like the demos. Nothing really stood out to me and was drawing my attention. If I don't like what the majority of people like here, there isn't anything wrong with that. I have different tastes. I'm sure the sounds could be useful in some sort of way, but maybe I just wouldn't use them like I heard. I think I already have enough good sounds in Omni, and from what I heard, I really don't need to spend 100 bucks more on similar sounds. 

Maybe I find other things awesome. For example, I hate brass and woodwinds, aswell as epic choirs. I just don't like the sound of them at all, I'm quite sick of it actually. Now, people think I'm crazy for that and think there's something wrong with me, but so what? I just don't like it. 

I also think that noboday has the guts around here to be honest to a really good developer such as your self, Eric. I'm pretty sure though that what everoyne is saying is true, but I'm one that isn't afraid to say I like something just because that someone is an amazing developer, or someone is a huge big time composer. If i don't like something, I'll say it, I'm not going to lie.

From what a I said IMO, really isn't that bad. All I said was that I don't like it and I kind of sounds similar to what you can do already, to my ears atleast. I've had people tell to my face that I'm a bad composer in actually those words. I use to play the violin and I did a performance infront of alot of people I knew and after that performance I got comments like "You're pretty shit Dan" and so forth. So really, what I said was nothing more than a simple opinion.

I love Omni and I use it all the time, so chill.


----------



## spectrum (Mar 29, 2011)

I think you are sort of missing the point.

You are of course entitled to your own opinion, and people have a lot of different tastes....but I think you are missing the larger effect of your words on creative people doing a charity project.

I don't think you are realizing how much work was involved in creating all this and that you are really speaking directly to the people involved in this case. Your post seemed very harsh to me.

OK, maybe you didn't mean to be rude...but at minimum it's just not that helpful to say something like that. It's disrespectful to the contributors in this community for sure.

It would be a lot more helpful to have more feedback about what kind of stuff you are interested in and maybe ask some questions about the library....after all, we can answer those and at least have some kind of dialog that's useful.

"I don't like anything here" is not particularly informative. I have no idea what you are interested in, so it means nothing to me....it's just a negative vibe with nothing useful attached to it.

Reverse the shoes....how would you feel? 

Cheers,

spectrum


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 29, 2011)

spectrum @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> I think you are sort of missing the point.
> 
> You are of course entitled to your own opinion, and people have a lot of different tastes....but I think you are missing the larger effect of your words on creative people doing a charity project.
> 
> ...



Ok. Yes. I should have been more elaborate with my post. I do however always consider the amount of work done and I respect that because It is something special to be able to create sounds like that, to me atleast.

What I should have said was, that I didn't really like any of the sounds in the demo, and it's not really my taste. Saying that, is just opinion based and I am not trying to be disrespectful. I just wanted to express my opinion.

As far as sounds that I like. The reason I love Omni so much is mainly because of the Pads, and evolving soundsources that give a really distant and emotive feeling to me. The ability to create and manipulate sounds is also what I love. People say that there are plenty of amazing paddy, evolving and emotive soundsources, aswell as normal pad patches, but I wouldn't say no to more. Stuff like this is what I'd pay my money on. I seriously cannot get enough of it and If a massive patch update on this sort of stuff comes out, I'd pay and be happy to.


----------



## spectrum (Mar 29, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Tue Mar 29 said:


> I also think that noboday has the guts around here to be honest to a really good developer such as your self, Eric. I'm pretty sure though that what everoyne is saying is true, but I'm one that isn't afraid to say I like something just because that someone is an amazing developer, or someone is a huge big time composer. If i don't like something, I'll say it, I'm not going to lie.


Who's asking you to lie? Not me.

Honesty is totally fine and in fact much appreciated. 

It works both ways. I'm also not afraid to be honest with you guys too. 

Your post had zero feedback that was useful....just a harsh opinion of other forum members work. 



> From what a I said IMO, really isn't that bad.


Well... would you say the same thing to these contributors/forum members to their face?

Maybe you would, but IMO that's not being honest....that's called being rude. 



> I love Omni and I use it all the time.


Great!


----------



## spectrum (Mar 29, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Tue Mar 29 said:


> Ok. Yes. I should have been more elaborate with my post. I do however always consider the amount of work done and I respect that because It is something special to be able to create sounds like that, to me atleast.


Thanks...and in particular when people like those involved here are donating to a charity. That counts for a lot in my book and deserves an extra measure of respect to those members.



> What I should have said was, that I didn't really like any of the sounds in the demo, and it's not really my taste. Saying that, is just opinion based and I am not trying to be disrespectful. I just wanted to express my opinion.


No worries...I understand now...thanks! 



> As far as sounds that I like. The reason I love Omni so much is mainly because of the Pads, and evolving soundsources that give a really distant and emotive feeling to me.


Aha! Yes, this is really useful feedback. Thanks!

Now I understand where you coming from much better.

How do you like this "Finding Peace at the End" demo?

http://www.spectrasonics.net/products/t ... _of_player

How about "Walls of Carnelian"?

http://www.spectrasonics.net/products/t ... _of_player

The demo is very short, but Walls of Carnelian is one of my favorite all time Omnisphere patches (created by Jack Mazzotti).

It's just gorgeous how it continues to evolve!



> The ability to create and manipulate sounds is also what I love. People say that there are plenty of amazing paddy, evolving and emotive soundsources, as well as normal pad patches, but I wouldn't say no to more. Stuff like this is what I'd pay my money on. I seriously cannot get enough of it and If a massive patch update on this sort of stuff comes out, I'd pay and be happy to.



Then I think you'll really like this library, because actually there's a whole lot of beautiful textures and evolving pads in the Bob Moog Tribute Library.

PADS:

Beautiful Shards
Chanter Choir
Distressed Swell
Drift 5th Pad
Electrolysis Pad
Electron Pulse Pad
Empty Wind Blip Pad
Erattica Laser Pad
Evening Arrives Wheel Shimmer
Fifth Bliss
Finding Peace at the End
Fluttering Feedback Loop Pad
Granular Inception Pad
Hollow Squiggly Pad
Made of Silk
Night Blindness
Oceanwaves Pad
Pernicious Pad
Reduction Crescendo Pad
Rulebreaker Pad
Seashore Pad
Simple Square Pad
The Beauty
Trionic Force Flow Sustain
Warm Bed of Electron Birdies
Warm Family Pad

TEXTURES:

Airy Sub Sweep
Arriving Home
Beneath Kilauea
Bladewalker Drone
Blow out the Candles
Bova Tensions
Chamber Of Dreams
Darkness at Sunrise
Deeply Troubled
Departing Trombones
Diablo Drone
Diatom Mandala
Dirty Blue Animations
Distorted Sonar
Droplet Pattern
Drops of Dreams
Echoes of Air
Elevators on Mars
Empty Thoughts in the Abyss
Floating in the Sky
Glass Eternity
Gritty Motion Drone
Hallucinegenics
Heart of Darkness
Horror Trill Swell
Hypnotic Generator
Imaginary Floating Flowers
In The Depths
Introspection
It's Not Safe
Jack's Dream World
Jacques Cousteau
Jan Hammer's Chord Reverse
Jan Hammer's Favorite Chord
Keep The Door Shut Or They....
Lake Vostok Anomaly
Loading Bay Approach
Microbe Amoeba Drone
Modwheel Freeze Grains
Moog Landing
Moraz Ground Zero
Moraz I-NEET Build
Musicbox in the Emerald Waters
Origami Sky
Outcries
Particle 7ths
Psychorchestra Victrola 1
Psychorchestra Victrola 2
Rattle Everything Drone
Ravel's Halloween Wheel
Rusty Magic Trick
Safe Drone
Sakamoto Texture
Satellite Desolation 1
Satellite Desolation 2
Sea Cave Bubbles Dynamite
Searching for Answers
Silent Running
Silicon Valley Creek
Slowly Floating
Summon The Ghosts
Synergy Delta Four
Tara Bell Underbed
Tara Ghost Geek Choir
The 11th Dimension
The Universe Is All Around Us
There Is No Spoon
Tomorrow We Will Escape
Transmission From Void 1
Transmission From Void 2
Ulysses Sailing With The Sirens 1
Ulysses Sailing With The Sirens 2
Vinyl Memories
Voyage Across The Unknown
Whales Journey
White Abstract Elephant
Zero Time

Mostly, we didn't focus on these for the audio demos because so many people feel they already have enough of these kinds of sounds in Omnisphere....however, there are really some special textures and evolving pads in the library that we did not demo.

Nice to have your tastes and preferences known....really helps to understand what you might be interested in! 

Thanks,

spectrum


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if we're ever going to get an impending lawsuit emoticon? I feel so limited. Hmm... o=? o[]) That'll have to do for now.


Eric, I thought the demos were okay. There's a couple sounds in that Ned Bouhallassa track that I thought were cool. It would be really cool if there was some Omnisphere addon at some point that increased the electroacoustic section. That's the best stuff.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Mar 30, 2011)

Great work all concerned. It's a fantastic addition (already adapted a few patches for a commercial project). 

Troels is definitely an alien. :mrgreen:


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 30, 2011)

Folmann @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> The Moog Tribute library is one of the best synth collections ever sampled. It was created by some of the most respected artists and developers in the entire industry. All the money goes to a wonderful purpose.
> 
> I find it shocking that anybody would disrespect this initiative and not appreciate the wealth of talent- and resources that went into it - and the sole purpose.
> 
> But this is the internet ... and we can say anything what we like ... right?



While I'd defend anyone's right to say that any one particular library isn't for them, I'd agree there has been a lack of good grace about a few posts. As you say, the rollcall of artists, all donating for free, and the fact that Spectrasonics don't get a penny is very much the context. It's rather tempting to compare the work of those complaining with those who have contributed, and draw some inevitable conclusions.

And Dan - I do remember that a few weeks ago you were saying there were hardly any pads in Omni and therefore instantly wanted to buy another product. As it turned out you were looking in the wrong place, I believe. I humbly suggest there's a little too much rush to judgement going on here, and a bit more time evaluating the basics (and listening to ALL the demos) would be time well spent.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, we never saw Eric so emotionally involved in a post It's interesting that we as artists can get 1000 great reactions to our work but the one negative drives us crazy.... o=? We can't just ignore it. Developers have ignored many things - so this one is coming from the heart.

Troels demo stands out for me too - but I also liked the others - and Eric's Late Night Drive reminded me of Carsten Bohn's Tracks for "Die drei Fragezeichen"


----------



## bryla (Mar 30, 2011)

I think some members *cough* just like to get the attention.

Downloaded it over night, had a quick browse through SOME of the patches - around 100 or so - and I am deeply amazed! The soundsources in themselves are a great addition and the patches are wonderful and fun to play with.

A big shout out to you guys for collecting all that talent! If I were companysexual I would say I love you all 

I have always liked Omni and when telling friends about it one of the big plusses were that you add new sounds and sources every year or so completely free! For two seconds I was disappointed when I heard that your Moog library was priced at $100, but after hearing the cause and reading about the project, my buy finger clicked just as fast as my regular update-finger.

Best to your all for this package!
Thomas


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 30, 2011)

I was a bit surprised by the vehemence expressed re/ the comments by Dan-Jay, however I understand this is a heartfelt effort. I still remember, deeply appreciate and use the Katrina patches for Stylus.

Bob Moog was one of the nicest men I ever met. I bought one of the early Polymoogs, which was a disaster. Bob's factory in Williamsville replaced practically every piece of it, twice, trying to get it to work for me. They lost money on me for sure, but that's how he was-besides being a pioneer and and innovator, he was a good man.

I'm going to buy this collection unheard, for three reasons:

1. As a developer, Eric's been instrumental in my career.
2. This is obviously a good-hearted charitable effort on his part, a labor of love.
3. Bob Moog was a special person, and it's my pleasure to contribute to his legacy.

(along the way, I'd bet I'll acquire some neat-o sounds, too).


----------



## oxo (Mar 30, 2011)

I bought the tribute library last week. it was the right decision. i like the sounds and think it´s a very useful, inspiring and versatile library.
yesterday i listened the audio-demos and was confused. i can not say exactly why (because i can not good communicate in english), but i think the demos do not represent the potential of the library. i would have heard the songs first before the library was available, i definitely would not buy the library. please do not misunderstand. i will not disrespect the work of the musicians. all these people have skills much more than i. i can not say why, but most of the demos do not give me the impulse to say "i need this libray!". it's a feeling i can not explain rationally.


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 30, 2011)

I think the best way to view the demos is to realise that every composer wrote a demo in the way they compose music....now listen to how diverse those styles are, how many different types of music, how many different tones and textures there are.....and then you start to understand the potential.

I think Dan-Jay has clarified his position, and Eric has voiced the important parts about this library. Now lets not let this descend into chaos and remember that this is an extensive addition to the Omnisphere library and is for a GREAT! cause.

Dan


----------



## madbulk (Mar 30, 2011)

Daniel's right. So let's descend elsewhere  and bring this one back where it belongs.


----------



## madbulk (Mar 30, 2011)

Or not. This is fun too.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 30, 2011)

All I have to say is...


----------



## José Herring (Mar 30, 2011)

I thought the demos rocked and I'm totally impressed with the compositions and the library.


----------



## spectrum (Mar 30, 2011)

Andreas Moisa @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> Wow, we never saw Eric so emotionally involved in a post It's interesting that we as artists can get 1000 great reactions to our work but the one negative drives us crazy.... o=? We can't just ignore it. Developers have ignored many things - so this one is coming from the heart.


You're right of course...Guilty as charged! 

In this case, it's harder to suppress the reaction because the point of the whole project is to help what our friends at the Bob Moog Foundation are doing - a cause that I really believe in and that I'm very connected to. There simply would not be a Spectrasonics without Bob Moog. It's been an amazing experience putting this together and getting so much positive reaction from the artists wanting to help to the patch creators jumping in and the demo creators getting inspired and jumping onboard so fast and even many people from other companies/competitors offering their help - to the great reaction from everyone buying the library......so all of this adds another dimension in this case that does indeed make it a more emotional thing for sure. It's been a very exciting project and I'm extremely proud of how it all came together.



> Troels demo stands out for me too - but I also liked the others - and Eric's Late Night Drive reminded me of Carsten Bohn's Tracks for "Die drei Fragezeichen"


Ha! Cool


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 30, 2011)

Just wanted to say I picked this up the other day and I got lost for awhile playing with it. Absolutely will end up on numerous tracks soon :D


----------



## José Herring (Mar 30, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Tue Mar 29 said:


> Does anyone know if we're ever going to get an impending lawsuit emoticon? I feel so limited. Hmm... o=? o[]) That'll have to do for now.
> 
> 
> Eric, I thought the demos were okay. There's a couple sounds in that Ned Bouhallassa track that I thought were cool. It would be really cool if there was some Omnisphere addon at some point that increased the electroacoustic section. That's the best stuff.



Oh, Choco's got Carl Weathers in his avatar. My Man!


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 30, 2011)

josejherring @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Mar 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if we're ever going to get an impending lawsuit emoticon? I feel so limited. Hmm... o=? o[]) That'll have to do for now.
> ...



http://stew.ytmnd.com/


----------



## bluejay (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, bought it and immediately used many of the patches on a film score. It's a fantastic addition to Omnisphere.


----------



## jlb (Mar 31, 2011)

Eric, it's brilliant, and so is Omnisphere. We really do appreciate it. Don't take any criticism seriously!

Best Wishes

jlb


----------



## Polarity (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd really wish also the synths sounds used in their movie soundtracks by Hans Zimmer /Steve Jablonsky /Other Remote Control composers next time!! 
Well, of course will be no reason for a charity project in this case! :mrgreen:
I believe they don't need it 

A bit OT perhaps, sorry. :D


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone who loves sound will love this and of course its a great cause.

Very cool demos. I have only heard a few and its already awesome! 

Getting this very soon!


Tanuj.


----------



## Time+Space (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi guys,

Following last week's blog post with Daniel James about the part he played in creating the Tribute Library, we've just posted another interview, this time with Michelle Moog-Koussa. 

As many of you will be aware, Michelle is Bob Moog's daughter and the Executive Director of the Bob Moog Foundation so we got in touch with her to find out more about the Bob Moog Foundation, how they became involved with Spectrasonics, and which specific projects the Foundation will be using the proceeds for.

The interview can be found at: http://bit.ly/fZFKk2


----------



## zvenx (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks, is it this interviews are conducted over email? I must tell you I have been spoilt and in this time and age I would have much rather a video or at least an audio interview.
just my two cents.
rsp


----------



## Ryan Scully (Mar 31, 2011)

Just picked this up and have been totally immersed in it for the last hour or so - What a fantastic collection! Thanks to everyone involved for making this such a great addition to the most stellar synth on the planet. Special thanks to Eric and everyone with Spectrasonics for opening up a channel for us users to help contribute to such a great cause as well.



Ryan :D


----------



## twinsinmind (Mar 31, 2011)

one small comment : OMNISPHERE IS NOT COMPLETE WITHOUT THIS DIAMOND

@troels: your demo took me by the throat , you are such an amazing talent.
and it is straight from the heart : you belong on top with zimmer and others


----------



## spectrum (Mar 31, 2011)

So glad to hear that you guys are enjoying it so much! That's really gratifying after such an intense production. The project is already off to a great start to raise money for the Foundation....so THANKS!! 

spectrum


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone else making as much use out of the Soundsources as they do with the Patches? I am getting so creative with this stuff :D great fun!

Dan


----------



## EthanStoller (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm making a very short piece of music for a film production company's logo. The Circuitboard Meltdown patch from the new library really hit the spot. That patch alone is worth the hundred bucks. I also use three other patches from the new collection: Elfman Prep Piano Reverse, Jobson Meets Morricone, and Bedouin Harmonic Groove. Not in the same league as the official demos, but in case anyone is curious, you can listen here: http://www.dynamiteham.com/Nr8L5np.mp3

Spectrasonics' products are far and away the best value on the market. Thanks to Eric and the team and congratulations on a job well done!

Also, I don't think anyone addressed this question from the other thread:


spectrum @ Tue Mar 29 said:


> Would you guys find a video tutorial called "How to simplify sounds in Omnisphere" useful?


Yes! I love the quirkier, shorter-release-time-type patches in Omnisphere. I especially love the sounds designed by Scott Frankfurt. I bet if you focused a tutorial on something like that I would learn a lot. I always discover useful information in your tutorials, even if it's a detail that isn't necessarily the main focus of the tutorial.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 24, 2011)

BIG April Bump for this awe inspiring library and adding a personal thought....

We all know that to date our investment in Eric's - Spectrasonics Team - creations has paid back multifold, I mean, just look at the 1.5 update... it was for FREE! 

Btw. on a funny side note, someone recently offered me a cracked Omnisphere version, not knowing that I pay for my software and already owned it, so I asked him what hard drive manufacturer he would use. WD was the answer, so told him that I asked this because I would know this crack, it would have killed an expensive 2TB western digital RE4 enterprise drive in no time. The virus would overwrite some drive settings and start to randomly park/unpark the heads on the platter in high speed over the same sector then move on to the next and as a result a rapid and massive sector damage would have been the result, no repair possible, the drive went into the bin :lol: He deleted the crack. I kid you not!

On the Moog Tribute, it would be nice to convince every single Omnisphere user to purchase this library. Just think about it: *What a brilliant opportunity to contribute a little bit to the fantastic idea/project to build a Moogseum!
*

http://moogfoundation.org/projects/the-moogseum/

In typical Spectrasonics fashion, what you will get for the 100 bucks is of much higher value in deed.

Best
Georg


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 24, 2011)

I bought it simply to contribute to Spectrasonic's effort-however, I haven't gotten through the B's yet, and have already found ten or so patches that were particularly fresh and inspiring. It was a worthwhile investment on both levels.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 17, 2011)

Another HUGE thumbs up!! 

Working on a couple of soundtracks in a short amount of time, I've found that half the time, one of the new Moog set patches inspired me more than most. The programming is stellar, and many of the patches are becoming my favourites.

o=? _-) =o


----------



## Jason (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree 100%, Ned, these sounds are often so interesting, fresh and musical that they almost demand to be used. Many are consistently among my favorite Omnisphere sounds, and I can't recommend them enough to Omnisphere users who don't yet have the Tribute Library.


----------

